

ProtoTurtle - Clojure Protocols painted by a turtle - lbj
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/04/prototurtle-the-tale-of-the-bleeding-turtle/

======
Whitespace
Ahh Logo, my first true love. That Swastika -> Star of David animation was
also really clever.

(Please don't invoke Godwin's Law against me!)

